# Help! Taking Hausgrind on a plane to Spain



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I was, up until recently, fairly sure I would be fine taking my Hausgrind in cabin luggage (as I'm not checking in a hold bag) but now I'm starting to have doubts.

It could be considered a sharp object and has large metal pointy bits! What should I do!

I'd rather not check a bag in as EasyJet tend to take liberties with additional costs for such things.

Anyone have any experience of such things or can offer advice? I've already emailed Gatwick airport lol!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Just chance it! What's the worst that could happen!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

lookseehear said:


> Just chance it! What's the worst that could happen!


They say I can't take it through and I have to go check it in but my flight is at 7am meaning I have to wake up at 4am so I'm not leaving myself any time for such things!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

It's hardly a machete? I can't see them accusing you of trying to grind someone to death. What large pointy bit do you think they will have a problem with?

Some of my 2 year olds sons toys are more menacing and we've never had a problem.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

They do not allow nail files and I had a "key" sized penknife which they would not allow me to carry (keyring penknife).

Stopped at check told put in bin or go to shops buy envelope and post home.!!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Lol! Post my hausgrind home in an envelope? I think I'd rather commit hara-kiri


----------



## GarethX (Mar 9, 2014)

The Mile High Aeropress club seem to get away with taking hand grinders on as cabin luggage http:// http://sprudge.com/tag/oceania


----------



## GarethX (Mar 9, 2014)

Sorry wrong link http:// http://sprudge.com/kaffikaze-presents-the-mile-high-aeropress-club.html


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I had a friend travelling with me once who tried to carry a stein on board as hand luggage. Although check-in said it would be ok, security stopped him and said it was so heavy and could be used as a weapon (then used an action of hitting him on the head with it). Stupid thing was that the airport departures shop was selling ones with the pointy lids!

The real answer unfortunately is that it's down to the person searching you, however I wouldn't want to be hit on the head by one and that's the rule I've applied ever since


----------



## Lewis (Sep 6, 2012)

I took mine to Spain in hand luggage, they will stop your bag and have a look at it but then say it's fine


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

That is excellent news Lewis. I think I'll risk it. I'm also taking 500g of beans as proof its actually for making coffee


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Make them a coffee if you get stopped - that should sweeten them up (or perhaps they might confiscate it if it's too good to make their own!?)


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

It shouldn't really be an issue given the amount of heavy duty walking sticks and other walking aids I've seen get let onto flights in the past. The craziest thing I've ever had said to me by airport security was back in 2006, I was flying to Australia the day that stupid security alert about liquid bombs happened and you could basically take feck all as carry one through security, despite the fact that you could buy anything you really needed airside, at check in everyone was given a large transparent plastic bag, all my electronics had to go in my checked baggage , including a 3 day old high spec Dell 17" laptop, I was glad I had a decent Samsonite hard shell case. I got stopped at security and asked what the tablets and steroid cream I had with me were for and enquired why we weren't even allowed to take a book through security, the answer I was given was that I might have hollowed it out and hidden something inside it, my reaction was WTF!! what the hell are all those x ray machines etc for then and it's not exactly hard to check a book for that sort of thing.

The security lines resembled some sort of either prisoners being released or refugees with everyone clutching a few pathetic belongings in identical plastic bags.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I made it through! I informed the guy handing out trays that I had a coffee grinder with metal bits and he informed the x-ray lady! Smooth as a whistle, and they didn't find the half kilo of Colombian pure in my bag (coffee obviously)


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Good news fb. Enjoy the break.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Good stuff, tasty coffee guaranteed on your holiday. Isn't coffee used by smugglers to put the sniffer dogs off the smell of drugs?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Got stopped on the way back by Spanish security. Luckily I knew the Spanish "molinillio de cafe". They seemed impressed! It was amazing making tasty brews abroad!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

If in doubt then I am happy to sacrifice a Hario slim in return for safe keeping of your Hausgrind whilst you go on holiday.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Ha ha! Thanks Glenn. I actually donates my porlex to my gf who lives in Spain so we do have options. Hausgrind is just a better option


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

My gf is Spanish (and a stewardess) and we tried to bring a paella pan home. Security wouldn't let us bring it on. They reckoned we could hit someone on the head with it! Considering it weighs a lot less than a typical cheap frying pan and only has little grab handles this is stupid. Gf said that as flight crew she knows where the crowbar is kept and that would be much more dangerous than a paellera, but we still had to check it in.


----------

